# 2010 subaru outback roof rack poor design??



## yetiride (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 2010 subaru outback wagon with factory roof rails the problem is when you put after market yakima rail grabs and longer load bars on to accomodate more bike mounts and cargo box it become way to narrow. The cargo box hangs way off the front and back of the load bars. Not really in the recommended position. Any Ideas??


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

yakima landing pad 12....specifically designed for the 2010- subaru outback.
you'll also need a set of yakima control towers too.

they will eliminate the use of the factory crossbar/siderail setup.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, the rack wasn't designed to be aftermarket friendly.


----------



## yetiride (Jan 11, 2009)

*2010 subaru rack design*

Thanks guys for the imput. When I talked to the yakima rep last year he told me he had not had any complaints and there were alot of " 2010 SUBARU OUTBACKS IN VERMONT" now I will be able to use all my existing yakima accessories.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

There is also a Thule option, not sure of the part #'s but here's a pic I took at work:










...I am not sure what Subaru was thinking when they designed the '10+ Outback's rack. It's like the designed it for people who never use their roof racks. I sell Subarus and have to be apologetic to a lot of my customers who are huge into biking/kayaking/canoeing/anything-that-requires-a-proper-rack


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

that is a photo of the thule 450....and you can purchase it as a complete rack system, the 45050 which includes locks and bars. comes out a little better.

it works well also, as my thule rep drives around with this setup on her ride.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

too bad there is no JDM version to swap with.....JDM legacy wagon/outback are bare roofs. No side rails


----------



## yetiride (Jan 11, 2009)

*yetiride*

I have the yakima rail grab set up it works just like the thule picture shows but it really is just to narrow in that position. Maybe I am just paranoid. My cargo box just hangs off the front way to much. If they would have designed it so the side rails were longer when in the carrying position it would not even be an issue. I think they were going for looks. I think the Yakima landing pads and towers will be my best bet. Anyone need yakima rail grab set up?LOL Thanks for all the good advice


----------

